# Earth Juice Tea



## bigweedo (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi Everyone!!

Have decided to go all organic on an outdoor grow, and man, I haven't been disappointed!

I've been giving two gallons of this mix each week to the plants (in 100 gallon smart pots): 
*Earth Juice Originals + Earth Worm Castings-TS*

 1. E.worm castings:1/2 cup
 2. Earth Juice Grow: 1/2tsp
 3. Earth Juice Bloom: 1/2tsp
 4. Big Bloomin Guano: 1/2tsp
 5. Earth Juice Catalyst: 1Tbsp
 6. Earth Juice Hi-Brix MFP: 1Tbsp
7. Bio-Zeus: 1/2tsp


My questions is since this isn't considered a "compost tea" and is more of a "aerated nutrient tea" is it totally essential to go with a huge amount of aeration?


I'm currently making in 5 gallon buckets, with 1-2 air stones per bucket from a 1200cc fish pump. The bubbles are crazy and splash outside of the bucket on the floor when it is going. 



Do I need more air? Plants seem to be responding well. Everything I read on the internet says I need to buy a huge *** pump to make things work.



Thanks!


BW


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2016)

That is some good stuff you got going there?  That is a lot of worm castings at 1/2 a cup a week.
Sounds like your doing fine, do you know how to tell if they are getting too much? A bit of burn on the ends of the plants mean to back off a bit. Organics very rarely get burned.

Earth is a good product. here read this study if you are interested: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54272  I share your love of organics.

Show a picture when you can. do your plants look great?


----------



## bigweedo (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! no pictures yet, but they are roughly 3.5-4 feet :joint4:


----------

